# When are Canon going to revise the aged 20mm F2.8 ?



## timballic (Aug 27, 2012)

The title says it all. 
I was delighted by the news of the revised 24/2.8 and 28/2.8 (except for price), but what about the 20/2.8 which is long past its sell-by-date, with its weak edge and corner performance.


----------



## Stephen Melvin (Aug 27, 2012)

I'd love it if they came out with a 20mm f/1.4L. They really need a wider fast lens than the 24L.


----------



## timballic (Aug 27, 2012)

I'd be content with F2.8 as long as it was really good and sharp overall.
An F1.4 version, or even F2 for that matter, would have to be much bigger and heavier than the present one and for my useage I'd rather it stayed small.


----------



## FunkyD3121 (Aug 27, 2012)

Been wondering the same thing for at least 3 years now.


----------



## caruser (Aug 27, 2012)

timballic said:


> I'd be content with F2.8 as long as it was really good and sharp overall.



+1

Hopefully it would be cheaper than the Zeiss 21mm, but not too much worse (corner performance).


----------



## KyleSTL (Aug 27, 2012)

I posted this a little while back, and I think it's relevant to any 'when will they replace this old lens' thread:

15mm f/2.8 Fisheye (1987) discontinued shortly after 8-15mm Fisheye was released
50mm f/2.5 Macro (1987)
135mm f/2.8 Soft Focus (1987)
35mm f/2.0 (1990)
50mm f/1.8 II (1990)
TS-E 45mm f/2.8 (1991)
TS-E 90mm f/2.8 (1991)
100mm f/2.0 USM (1991)
20mm f/2.8 USM (1992)
85mm f/1.8 USM (1992) 
400mm f/5.6L USM (1993)
50mm f/1.4 USM (1993)

These are the oldest lenses that Canon still manufactures. I added the 400 and 50mm since they are just about at 20 years old. No lenses were annouced in 1994. Two lenses from 1995 are still in production: 70-200mm f/2.8L USM and 28mm f/1.8 USM.

If I had to guess, the next lenses to be annouced will be replacements for:

35mm f/1.4L USM (1998)
28-135mm f/3.5-5.6 IS USM (1998) - when entry-level FF is annouced
100-400mm f/4.5-5.6L IS USM (1998)
50mm f/1.4 USM (1993)
TS-E 45mm f/2.8 (1991)
TS-E 90mm f/2.8 (1991)

A 20mm f/2.8 USM or 20mm f/2L USM would be nice though, I just don't see it happening for a least another year.


----------



## AmbientLight (Aug 27, 2012)

I particularly like the field of view offered for example by the 14mm L on a 7D. I would love to have a specialized L prime for full-frame with a very similar field of view. Of course it should deliver image quality at least comparable to the existing Zeiss prime.


----------



## moreorless (Aug 27, 2012)

I'd guess a big factor is whats happen with Canons future ultrawide zooms, if they plan something similar to the Nikon 14-24mm 2.8 then directly replacing the 20mm 2.8 doesnt seem ideal.

A 20mm 1.4 would certainly give them something else unique with only the ultra expensive Leica for near company.


----------



## keithfullermusic (Aug 27, 2012)

i have the 20mm, and I love it - especially on FF.

I would love to have a sharper version of it, but the current one is more than enough in my opinion. Also, I got mine used for a really low price, and I know that a new one would be way too expensive for me to even consider.


----------



## risc32 (Aug 27, 2012)

with the recent updates of the 24mm and 28mm with no word on the 20mm i bet it's either not going to happen anytime soon, or never. i'd be interested in a wider than 24mm 1.4, but i don't see how they "need it". nobody else has it, and people seem to be doing just fine. it'd be cool just to throw one out there, maybe an 18mm 1.4. sure it'll cost $3,000, but it'll be a cool watermark. i just doubt it, esp with the economy in the crapper. besides, from what i've seen the 16-35mm has that 20mm spot at f2.8 covered and does it better, and if you can live with f4 you'd have to say the 17-40mm has it covered as well. but, what about the existence of the new 24 and 28? they have IS, and i bet that signals no IS wide on the horizon. otherwise at some $800 each what's the point?


----------



## CharlieB (Aug 27, 2012)

I just wish they'd improve the POS lens hood that attaches to the front of the 20/2.8

Why have it:

a) turn only about 3/8 inch between "falling off" to "totally on" ?

and

b) have no lock or detent whatsoever, so the slightest amount of handling is likely to cause the hood to turn, thereby cutting off the corners of the image on FF

My 24-105L has a great locking hood - similar design too. If they could do it on that lens, they could do it on the 20.


----------



## wickidwombat (Aug 27, 2012)

i got the voigtlander 20mmf3.5 color skopar SLII and it is great i really love the sharpness compact size and build quallity
yeah its manual focus but it has electronic aperture control and snappy af confirm which works well. its well worth looking at
i think the only better 20 would be the ziess 21mm which is faster much bigger and heavier and much much more expensive too


----------

